# How to trap a snake in my attic?



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

About 2hrs ago, we were in one of our rooms. We both heard something hit the roof. It sounded like a muffled tree branch, but we could tell it wasn't a tree branch. Not sure what it was, and thinking it was a squirrel, I ran out to look. Nothing to be found. We forgot about it and went on with our evening. 

About an hour ago, I was in the kitchen (directly next to the room we were in), and I could hear something rustling through the insulation in the ceiling. I knew exactly what it was, because I made a *thread similar to this* last year. A snake. 

I went up into the attic to look for it. I found its eggs laying on top of some insulation. They were very recently laid too, because they still had some goo on them, and were stuck together. (pic in next post). 

Half of my attic is decked, the other half is not. The part that isn't, I can see the insulation. 

So, I knew it was a snake, and found the eggs. I'm in the attic. I backed up to where I had some room to move if needed, and sat there with a flash light pointed at the kitchen ceiling where I heard the snake. 

Eventually, it came towards the light. It came at me very fast. I was expecting something small. Or smaller than what I saw. This snake is easily 6 feet long. It came so fast that I almost jumped out of the attic. I did not expect it to be this big. I identified it as a *brown-mottled rat snake*. 

My reaction scared the snake and it went back into the insulation. We both scared each other. I bet that snake wasn't expecting to see me on the other side of the light. 

Now that I know what I am up against, let's try again. 

So, I sat there waiting. Silent and perfectly still in a crouched position. It came out slowly and got within an arms reach of me. I lunged out to grab it, but it turned around way too fast. It was just out of reach for me.

I tried again. Sitting silent with just the flash light. This time, it came towards me more cautiously. It moved very slowly towards the light. I let it get closer still. It was within an elbows reach, but the moment I went to slap my hand down on top of its head, it was gone. 

Time for a new plan. I went down into the garage and left the attic door open. I kept the flash light pointed at the opening hoping it would come out. It never did. I have to go to work in 5hrs. It gets the day to find its way back out. With no eggs to care for, hopefully it will. 

If it doesn't, does anybody have any suggestions on a way to catch it in a trap? Calling an exterminator isn't an option, and I am not afraid of snakes. Just need a better plan on getting it.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Here's the eggs. They were soft and fragile. I accidentally broke them when picking them up.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Get a pole , a 1 inch dowel is ideal, 5-6 feet long, run a cord through an eye bolt on the end, use a couple more eyebolts up the length of the pole, to your hand. run this cord through the eyebolts, leave a noose on the end with the first eyebolt, , prod this noose slowly toward the snake, when it sticks it's head into the loop, yank your end. "SNAG" you got it. 

Dispose of the snake anyway you see fit. 

ED


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Something like this could also work as long as it is strong enough and has a secure enough grip.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/DMI-Non-Folding-Aluminum-Reacher-with-Magnetic-Tip-32/32427526


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

If that was me, my bigger issue would be repairing the shotgun blast holes in the ceiling....


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Blondesense said:


> Something like this could also work as long as it is strong enough and has a secure enough grip.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/DMI-Non-Folding-Aluminum-Reacher-with-Magnetic-Tip-32/32427526


Great idea. :thumbsup:



ddawg16 said:


> If that was me, my bigger issue would be repairing the shotgun blast holes in the ceiling....


It's harmless. When I was younger, I used to catch them in the woods a lot. I was also too young to know the difference between a rat snake and a copperhead, and caught both with my bare hands. I've been lucky to not have been bitten.

A rat snake on the other hand isn't going to do more than a light scratch *IF* it strikes you.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

r0ckstarr said:


> It's harmless. When I was younger, I used to catch them in the woods a lot. I was also too young to know the difference between a rat snake and a copperhead, and caught both with my bare hands. I've been lucky to not have been bitten.
> 
> A rat snake on the other hand isn't going to do more than a light scratch *IF* it strikes you.


It will never strike at me....because it will never get close enough.....I don't like snakes....or spiders....


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

de-nagorg said:


> Get a pole , a 1 inch dowel is ideal, 5-6 feet long, run a cord through an eye bolt on the end, use a couple more eyebolts up the length of the pole, to your hand. run this cord through the eyebolts, leave a noose on the end with the first eyebolt, , prod this noose slowly toward the snake, when it sticks it's head into the loop, yank your end. "SNAG" you got it.
> 
> Dispose of the snake anyway you see fit.
> 
> ED


I made something similar yesterday evening. 4ft of PVC pipe and a rope pushed through it and looped back through again. The cut ends of the rope are at the bottom and the snare loop is at the top. 

Unfortunately (or fortunately), I didn't get to use it. I couldn't find the snake last night.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Maybe it figured that this was an unfriendly environment to raise a family, and moved on. 

That pvc should work well. 

ED


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

de-nagorg said:


> Maybe it figured that this was an unfriendly environment to raise a family, and moved on.
> 
> 
> 
> ED


Especially since I kidnapped and murdered its children. :laughing:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Lookout for the snake mafia, You are now on their "hit" list. :laughing:.

But seriously I would be looking for the access point and closing that thing up. 


ED


----------



## hidden1 (Feb 3, 2008)

I can understand the irritation..ive got one hiding in gutter a lot .How can i tell if its venumous,i used to know but havent encountered a snake in a while..


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

hidden1 said:


> I can understand the irritation..ive got one hiding in gutter a lot .How can i tell if its venumous,i used to know but havent encountered a snake in a while..


A poisonous snake will have a blunt tail, non-poisonous will have a long slender tapered tail. A poisonous snake's jaws will stick out past its body, like an arrow, a non-poisonous snake's head will be flush with it body. There are not make different kinds of poisonous snakes in the USA but a lot of non-poisonous.

Here in the south, Water Moccasins, Copper Head, and Rattle Snakes are most common poisonous snakes.

I think there are Coral Snakes in Texas and the above descriptions don't apply to them at all, they look like a non-poisonous snake and also can be confused for a Texas King Snake which is non-poisonous.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

de-nagorg said:


> But seriously I would be looking for the access point and closing that thing up.
> 
> 
> ED


I went around the house, top to bottom, again yesterday. The only way we can even think that it got in, was through one of the turbine vents on the roof. 

There's just no other way in unless it came in through the garage, opened the attic door, let down the stairs and went up. :laughing:



BigJim said:


> I think there are Coral Snakes in Texas and the above descriptions don't apply to them at all, they look like a non-poisonous snake and also can be confused for a Texas King Snake which is non-poisonous.


Correct. The safest way to go about handling a coral snake is to not handle it. You don't want to find out the hard way that you were wrong. 

And, forget the old saying "red on yellow friend of a fellow, red on black kills jack", or vise versa. One of the two. It's easy to get that mixed up. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> If that was me, my bigger issue would be repairing the shotgun blast holes in the ceiling....


Yeah, my biggest problem would be rebuilding the house I burnt tot the ground 

In all seriousness, I think the problem woudl be getting my fiancee to move back in. I saw a snake in teh back yard (I live in New England, we don't even really HAVE poisonous snakes, they're all harmless) and she still freaks out about walking back there.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

TheBobmanNH said:


> Yeah, my biggest problem would be rebuilding the house I burnt tot the ground


Same here, LOL, I am not afraid of snakes but I do give them plenty of room. The thoughts of a snake in the house gives me the willies, outside I can handle but not inside.

There are only 4 kind of Coral snakes I don't like, little ones, big ones, live ones and dead ones.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I just don't want them dying in a hard to reach spot inside my house. If not for that, I'd try to find a way to keep it in the back yard as a pet. There's plenty of squirrels for it to eat. 
:laughing:


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

r0ckstarr said:


> I went around the house, top to bottom, again yesterday. The only way we can even think that it got in, was through one of the turbine vents on the roof.
> 
> There's just no other way in unless it came in through the garage, opened the attic door, let down the stairs and went up. :laughing:
> 
> ...


Close, but It goes like this:

Red touches yellow, kills a fellow. Red touches black, friend of Jack.
Red touches yellow, kills a fellow. Red touches black, venom lack.
Red touches yellow, death says hello. Black touches red, keep your head.
Yellow touches red, you be dead. Red touches black, eat Cracker Jacks.

Copperheads, Rattlers and Moccasins all have vertical slitted pupils. Non poisonous snakes have round pupils EXCEPT for coral snakes which are round, in which case see above. :yes:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I have a better policy. 

Snake it be dead. That way I am sure of it's ability to harm me. 


ED


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Maintenance 6 said:


> Copperheads, Rattlers and Moccasins all have vertical slitted pupils. Non poisonous snakes have round pupils EXCEPT for coral snakes which are round, in which case see above. :yes:


You tellin' me I gotta get eye to eye before I can find out if a snake is poisonous?!? 

That ain't gonna happen!


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I can tell the difference between a Copperhead, Rattler, and Moccasin upon first seeing them (along with other snakes local to me as well). Any Coral colored snake, in my opinion, is just best to be avoided. Same as the previous 3 snakes. 

The Moccasin is the only one out of those 4 that will chase you just because you are there. 



Blondesense said:


> You tellin' me I gotta get eye to eye before I can find out if a snake is poisonous?!?
> 
> That ain't gonna happen!


:laughing:

Learn the snakes in your area. Memorize color patterns and shape of head. When you see one, you'll know whether to back away and leave it be, or chop its head off with the shovel.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't kill snakes just for the sake of it. If I can avoid them, I go out of the way to do it. Ticks carry Lyme disease. Rodents carry ticks. Snakes eat rodents. Therefore snakes help to prevent lyme disease. I'm alright with that.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

r0ckstarr said:


> Learn the snakes in your area. Memorize color patterns and shape of head. When you see one, you'll know whether to back away and leave it be, or chop its head off with the shovel.


BTDT. And I don't use a shovel. After the _third _copperhead on the back patio anytime I'm working outside I keep a 38 loaded with shotshells in my pocket. 
The black rat snakes are welcome neighbors. 
Copperheads, on the other hand,... well I can't seem to kill them dead enough.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Blondesense said:


> BTDT. And I don't use a shovel. After the _third _copperhead on the back patio anytime I'm working outside I keep a 38 loaded with shotshells in my pocket.
> The black rat snakes are welcome neighbors.
> Copperheads, on the other hand,... well I can't seem to kill them dead enough.


That is the one snake that you don't have to make mad to strike, it keeps it's hammer cocked all the time, most other snakes will leave you alone, if they have a choice, but not a copperhead. If you can get a king snake and put out in your yard it will get rid of the copperheads.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm bumping this old thread. I went up into the attic yesterday to look around, and found a snake skin. Measured from head to tail, it measures close to 7.5 feet long. The pattern looks like a rat snake. At first, I thought this skin was from the snake this thread was originally about, and that snake has been long gone. 

I just received a call from my girlfriend saying that she hears another snake in the bedroom wall, close to the ceiling. The rustling sound woke her up. Once again, I am at work when this happens, otherwise, I would have already been up there trying to catch it. 

In the morning, i'll be looking for it. I'm going to try the dowel rod snare idea from the beginning of this thread. As I have said before, I used to catch snakes in the woods with my bare hands when I was younger, but I have never caught one that was over 7 feet long.

Any idea's on doing so, or tips on handling a snake this large? I have no intentions on killing it.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Here's the skin I found.


----------

